# Kona Dr Dew or Charge Mixer



## rshall (30 Jan 2008)

My work is running the bike to work scheme thing, and this year I'm hoping to take adavantage of it. I've narrowed my choice down to two bikes:

The Kona has an aluminium frame and steel fork, 700C wheels, hydraulic disc brakes and derailleur gears while the Charge has a steel frame and fork, 700C wheels, hydraulic disc brakes and Shimano Alfine hub gear transmission The chain tension is acheived via an eccentric bottom bracket arrangement.

I shall be using the bike for shortish journeys (10-20 miles) to start off with but might want to go further in the future. Both bikes have all the fittings I want, take mudgaurds and cost the same (£700). I want disc brakes because I'm feed up of wearing rims down in winter.

Questions are; Has anybody got any experience of either of these bikes or the Shimano Alfine transmission? Which one would you go for and why? And how seize-proof are EBB?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ashtrayhead (30 Jan 2008)

I've had a Dr Dew for about 3 years now and I love it. It's very robust, handles all road surfaces, but is also fast. (Don't get one mail-order from E**ns though....mine arrived with a broken rear axle). The only alterations I made to mine was to put on thinner tyres and now run on Armadillos and to fit bar ends. It's now on it's 3rd winter with no p******es!


----------



## Ashtrayhead (30 Jan 2008)

BTW, what size are you after, I have another one, a 2005 model gathering dust, size 54, hardly used, never been in the wet!


----------



## P.H (30 Jan 2008)

rshall said:


> And how seize-proof are EBB?



There are three types.
Explanation and the pros and cons here
http://sheldonbrown.com/synchain.html


----------



## starseven (31 Jan 2008)

The Dew range is very sturdy but try one out first they have a steep head angle and with 700c wheels theres not much room for big feet. Sloping geometry means easy to size. A 56 large is ok for me at 6' but my son also rides it now and again hes 12 and about 5' tall.
I used the bike for lots of 50 milers and quite a few of road routes.
Frame is very stiff though, which is why mine had to go.


----------



## Dormouse (31 Jan 2008)

I had a Kona Dr Dew and I reckon it is the worst bike, for the money, that I have ever owned. It was OK on smooth tarmac but once you get onto uneven tarmac or anything slightly rough you will hear and feel every little bump. I broke mine up for spares and threw away the lousy frame. Try one out thoroughly before you buy is my advice.


----------

